# اختبار لقوة محرك الطائرة (بالفيديو!!!!!!!!!!) ادخل و شاهد



## مهندس درجة اولى (5 نوفمبر 2007)

_هل تعرف مدى قوة دفع محرك الطائرة؟؟؟؟؟_
_هذا الفيديو سيريك مثال على ذلك_

الرابط​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/62026556/Video_show.wmv​


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ايه يا جماعة فين الردود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :87:
للأسف خاب ظنى فيكم:69:


----------



## م المصري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

رويدك يا اخي علينا 

جاري التحميل و سأعود اليك بعد الاطلاع 

و شكرا لك مسبقا


----------



## م المصري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بعد الاطلاع علي الفيديو اللطيف يمكنني ان اقول لك انه جميل و يدل علي قوة دفع محرك الطائره 

و لكن الطريقه المستخدمه رغم انها غير علميه او "قياسية" لكنها لطيفه علي اية حال 

و يرحم الله السيارة التي أضحت ضحية هذا الاختبار 

شكرا يا درجه اولي


----------



## sami ab (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

م المصري قال:


> رويدك يا اخي علينا
> 
> جاري التحميل و سأعود اليك بعد الاطلاع
> 
> و شكرا لك مسبقا





م المصري قال:


> بعد الاطلاع علي الفيديو اللطيف يمكنني ان اقول لك انه جميل و يدل علي قوة دفع محرك الطائره
> 
> و لكن الطريقه المستخدمه رغم انها غير علميه او "قياسية" لكنها لطيفه علي اية حال
> 
> ...


لا شكر على واجب بالفعل هذا الإختبار ليس علمى و لكن فقط للتسلية و الدعاية
و قد انتظرت أن يعلق الأعضاء على الموضوع إلى أن وصل عدد المشاهدات الى 21 بدون أى رد فبما تفسر ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:81: 
أشكرك على ردك أخى الكريم على كل حال


----------



## حازم نجم (10 نوفمبر 2007)

والله لسة بحمل الملف وعلى اية حال نقدر جهدك الكريم


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

حازم نجم قال:


> والله لسة بحمل الملف وعلى اية حال نقدر جهدك الكريم


العفو و شكراً على اهتمامك


----------



## احمد باشا عز (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

احمد باشا عز قال:


> شكرا وجاري التحميل


العفو يا أحمد باشا و منتظر رأيك


----------



## skr2004 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

ياليت تحمل الملف في موقع غير الريبد شير وشكرا


----------



## electro-eng (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الملف ما عم بتحمل معنا
لو تسمح نزله بغير موقع و شكرا


----------



## جاسر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

مقطع جميل حقيقة ذكرني بحادثة سمعت عنها في الخطوط السعودية قبل سنوات حيث
سحب محرك طائرة بوينج (صغيرة) أحد الفنيين وأصيب إصابة بالغة ...

شكراً لكــــ


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> مقطع جميل حقيقة ذكرني بحادثة سمعت عنها في الخطوط السعودية قبل سنوات حيث
> سحب محرك طائرة بوينج (صغيرة) أحد الفنيين وأصيب إصابة بالغة ...
> ...


أشكرك يا أخ جاسر على ردك و نحمد الله أن الفنى أصيب و لم يلقى حتفه.


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (17 ديسمبر 2007)

mody_refat قال:


> mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


مشكوووور على المرور


----------



## q_p (18 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور مقدماً حتى أتمكن من تحميل الملف لعدم استطاعتي من التحميل من الموقع دى


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

q_p قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكور مقدماً حتى أتمكن من تحميل الملف لعدم استطاعتي من التحميل من الموقع دى


أشكرك على مرورك و أرجو أن يعجبك الفيديو


----------

